# Hanging with the twins



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is pretty much how I watch t.v. every night now. Through a kitten's head! 










This can't be comfortable - in fact, I changed her position after taking the picture. 8O 










A look of innocence - no, we weren't fighting.....










Sleepy sisters




















Here's how Charlee falls asleep

No, Mom, I'm awake - let me stay up with you.










Dropping off......










And she's out!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marie73 said:


>


O.M.G. I am getting a crick in MY neck looking at this pic.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: .... those are great pics!!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

That "uncomfortable" picture looks like Charlee's head fell off and the rest of her fell asleep on top of it. 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know! It just creeps me out! :yikes


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I woke up and my neck hurt this morning. Please tell her 'thanks' from me. :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's a little scamp - it would just make her laugh.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I wanna come to your house and play with the twins :lol: .


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

More great pictures of those CUTIES. Marie, how are you finding the experience of 4 cats?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

October said:


> Marie, how are you finding the experience of 4 cats?


To be honest, sometimes it's overwhelming. Having two kittens with all that energy is exhausting. But they're totally worth it.  And seeing them double-team Cinderella in wrestlemania last night was soooooo funny (and brief)! (pictures under Cat Chat) 

When they're cuddling with you and purring, those moments sure do cancel out everything else. :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It sure would make a great entry in the silly sleeping position thread! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought it was too horrible to be silly. 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I thought it was too horrible to be silly. 8O


Hey, painful is funny too... I changed the title just fuh you :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awww, so precious!  Marie, I have some tickets so you can treat yourself to a vacation, but, you better let me catnap...I mean cat_sit_ the kittens so you know they are taken from you by ME...I mean taken _care of_ for you by ME! :lol: :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Megan, see the picture where they're sleeping? That *almost* *never* *happens*!!! 8O 

Hmmmmmmmm, where's the vacation?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, where's the vacation?


 To my house. The activities are: You bring your kitties, and I get to keep them! YAY! FUN! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Silly girl! I live in San Diego - vacation in Detroit? Even Cleo's laughing! :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, I don't live in Detroit anymore. We live in a MUCH better place than Detroit. It got too bad there. We live in the nice Country.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Crikey, they're growing up so fast :lol: 

Love the sleepyhead piccies!

Brilliant!


Carol xx


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

they're so CUTE! And they've gotten so big! Don't worry about sleep. You'll adust to getting 4 hours of sleep at a time. Then there will be days when 4 hours sleep will be a luxury. 8O 
:lol: 
rcat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know - they're growing too fast!  

Right now, they sleep in their bedroom. But my days of sleeping in on the weekends are gone. Probably why we always have lazy sleepy Sunday afternoons snuggling and dozing off. :luv


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

WOW! Those girls are growing up so fast! 

They're starting to look quite a bit like the beauties they will be as mature adult cats...just gorgeous, Marie!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks.  

A few minute ago, they were running around the house with Cleo. Cali was chasing Cleo and reached up and smacked her in the butt a couple times as they took off! :lol:

Now, both kitties are stretched across my lap, sleeping. :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Now, both kitties are stretched across my lap, sleeping. :luv


Awwwww... is your butt getting numb yet?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You know, they say be careful what you wish for.  

It's just Cali right now. It's almost automatic, I sit down, she jumps onto the dining room chair, onto the table, onto the corner of my desk, walks over the keyboard and plops on my lap. :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

That's so cute... we've seen much worse routines, hehehe  

I am so glad you have got such adorable snugglebunnies... how's the family feud coming along today?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that I finally cleared off my headboard, I put one of my old big (huge) soft sweaters up there and it's a favorite spot. Cleo was up there and Charlee jumped up. She growled and pretend-swatted and hissed and Charlee just layed there. Cleo jumped down, and Charlee got the good spot.  

A while later, Cleo was back up there and Cali tried to jump up and join her. Cleo wasn't having it and Cali came back and snuggled with me. :luv


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

awww, they're adorable!!! 

Its amazing how much I've missed in my time away from the forum.

With Cleo, Cinderella and a pair of torties, you're really going to have a houseful of divas! Good luck! lol


----------

